# Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II Delayed Until December



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 31, 2016)

```
<strong>Update

</strong>We’re told that the delay is only for the retail version of the lens. The 5D4 kits will ship on time. You’ll likely be able to buy a “white box” copy of the lens if you don’t want to wait.</p>
<p><strong>Original Post

</strong>After some investigation, a report at TDP suggest that the Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II will be delayed until December. The lens was expected to arrive this week, but all indications suggest that will not be happening.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274709-REG/canon_ef_24_105mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> now lists the lens as available on December 10, 2016 and <a href="http://amzn.to/2fmjCj1">Amazon</a> shows December 6, 2016 ship date.</p>
<p>While the brilliant EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III shipped early, it looks like lightning won’t strike twice.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Patak (Oct 31, 2016)

the title says until September


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Planning to buy both, but not in a kit. Especially with newer gear, I'd rather buy separately in case one of the items has an issue. Pretty aggravating to have a great body and faulty lens, or vise versa.

But I can understand Canon "rewarding" purchasers of the kits by giving them first access.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sounds like they have a technical issue which is late in the day to find out.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2016)

Yet....
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=19184


----------



## Ian K (Nov 6, 2016)

I was contacted Friday to say that my retail copy is now available for collection. Delay may not be as bad as suggested.


----------



## Ian K (Nov 9, 2016)

Full retail box version of the new Canon EF 24-105 f/4L IS II USM collected from store yesterday. They are definitely starting to ship to pre-order customers.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Nov 9, 2016)

Ian K said:


> Full retail box version of the new Canon EF 24-105 f/4L IS II USM collected from store yesterday. They are definitely starting to ship to pre-order customers.



Feedback on the lens' performance would be much appreciated. My interest for this lens is for walk-around/travel.


----------

